
Show HN: Express-gateway 1.4.0 is out - XVincentX
https://github.com/ExpressGateway/express-gateway/releases/tag/v1.4.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
XVincentX
Oh — that's great thing! As I am one of the main developers around it, I'd
love to get your feedback and comments!

